# Blazers vs. Nets GAME THREAD



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Portland has no business losing to the Nets. The old style Blazers could lose to anyone, but this squad has more heart. I love how Zach said after the Raptors game "there's no way we should lose that game, we have a better team". 

Unless one of their role-players goes off, Portland should control this game. If we lose to the lowly Nets, it's a sign that we won't be a very good road team this year.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

NetsDaily Preview 

Nets have not shown they can hang with decent teams. Defense has been attrocious, mainly due to the presence of a lot of new guys. Mercer, Buford and Best are all questionable, so RJ should see some time at the 2, with Mourning and Collins in there together a lot (as long as they can stay out of foul trouble).


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

The Blazers have *zero* turnovers so far! Excellent.


----------



## Swerv (Jan 2, 2003)

unfortunately they are shooting 0% from the floor and a Shaq like 0% from the line!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Mo Cheeks is simply stealing Paul Allen's money. We do not score for *6 minutes* , and yet we wait for NJ to call timeout. Unbelievable.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Time for some radical thinking on offense........................PASS THE DAMN BALL


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*at the 5 minute mark*

the blazers have scored 5 points while missing their last 11 shots...all jumpers by miles, zach and sar!

THIS IS EMBARRASSING:upset:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

You know that whole thing about giving the ball to Z-Bo in the low post so he can score easily? Apparently we forgot about it on the flight from Toronto.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Well the good news is that Miles is taking it to the hole. The bad news though is that he doesn't quite realize that the bole needs to actually go through the net to count.


Anyone that says SAR shouldn't be traded for an all star guard should look at that first half.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Zach nice pass to Miles ............................. and 1



If he keeps it up Zach will lead the team in assists since he is the only one passing, and Miles only needs to make 9 more in a row to shoot 50%


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

We are running plays now.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Get MILES out of there. He's awful.

Tell Reef and Randolph not to leave the paint. 

Get them the ball.

Get the W.

Play.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

i smell a blow-out, and lots of playing time for Sebastion.

god this is pathetic.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Mo Cheeks might be the worst offensive coach in the history of basketball.

We currently have 15 points with six minutes to go in the first half.

-Pop


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

This is the most pathetic basketball I has EVER seen. Miles needs to sit! Reef is getting raped in the paint! And fricking play Telfair to get some damn ball movement.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Miles may be missing everything he's throwing at the hoop, but at least he was cutting and slashing. Too many jumpers in this game.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

NJ has 11 turnovers, and we have *0* points to show for it. Ugh. :dead:


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

NVE makes a jumper and immediately comes out? 

FIRE CHEEKS NOW!
FIRE CHEEKS NOW!
FIRE CHEEKS NOW!
FIRE CHEEKS NOW!
FIRE CHEEKS NOW!
FIRE CHEEKS NOW!
FIRE CHEEKS NOW!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

These teams are going to be lucky to see 100 points of combined scoring.

This is pathetic.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Our offense is so horrible. I've never been a fan of Cheeks, this game so far is reminding me why I dislike Mo Cheeks as a coach.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Telfair to check in at the next whisle.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Telfair in

Run the plays more, guys!


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Backboard Cam</b>!
> Telfair in
> 
> Run the plays more, guys!


:laugh: 

LOL. What plays? You're telling me Cheeks actually has plays?

-Pop


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank God we finally got some shots to fall. DA is starting to get in a rhythm, and that's always a good thing. All things considered, being ahead 32-30 at the break is not bad at all.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Watch the game Soda, there are two halfcourt set plays. They aren't running them often, so it's easy to miss them. Watch Nick, he runs them. Both plays I've seen have 4 or five guys touching the ball with the last guy coming out of the corner. Maybe he's the last option. 

They need to work on new plays, and run them more often, but this is still earlier in the season for plays than last year.

Is Outlaw available to play? I know they only brought 11 guys including Frahm who is out.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Was that Telfair in the Dollar Dog Night ad dunking with a hot dog in his mouth? Funny


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

did anyone predict 61-60?:yes:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

If management want to win fans back they need to get back to the style of basketball the team played in the 90's. Cheeks might be a great guy, but George Karl like him or not would have this team going up and down the court with a swagger like in Seattle that would bring fans back to the Garden.


----------



## go_robot (Sep 7, 2004)

Miles is 2-12. Randolph has 4 shots. That can't happen.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

well, can see cheeks has made 0 adjustments at half.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

This is quite possibly the worst offensive performance I have ever witnessed. Mo Cheeks sucks ***. Our players look like 5 chickens with their heads cut off running around doing nothing. DA is showing why he is a lower-tier shooting guard in the NBA. Damon can't throw it in the ocean,and when he can't shoot he provides nothing. As I type DA misses another WIDE OPEN 3..ugh. I have no idea why Ruben isn't playing more. his defense is excellent. If we lose this game, I will go nuts. Damon and DA played hte whole 3rd, why does Cheeks have such a man-crush on them? Play Bassy and Exel. This game is giving me a headache to watch. I still love my Blazers, but things need to change. We need a deep threat, otherwise teams just zone and double our bigs and we can't get any good shots off. Ray or Rashard would do nicely.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm a huge Miles suporter, but he shouldn't have more shots EVER than Zach.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

4 points off 17 turnovers.

60 points might be tough...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Gosh damnitt..how many 3's are we going to settle for? And for the love of my sanity, please make at least one of those 3's..its not like you're being guarded.:upset:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I know it may seem like losing Frahm isn't a HUGE loss, but he would be killing in this game...


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The sad thing is that one of these teams is actually going to win the game.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

In watching this game you really see how Richard Jefferson isn't that good.... They should have kept Kenyon Martin


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

PASS THE DAMN BALL TO ZACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





PLAY TELFAIR FOR CRYING OUT LOUD, MAYBE THE OFFENSE WOULD MOVE A LITTLE MORE.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Aren't you guys used to this yet? They are in New York. There are much better things to do than rest, and prep for hoops. Way too many distrations...


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Wow how bout we all stand around and watch Zach get doubled what a team.

man pass the damn ball and move around, like snapper said both teams dont want to win, and portland just wants to lose that much more.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

SAR's standing around since he got the ball slapped out of his hands.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

i don't even know what to say.
this is a traveshamockery!!!
if nobody on the outside can make a shot, what harm can telfair do? or outlaw for that matter.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey Damon PASS IT


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah...quit bogartin that ball Damon


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

the Blazers problem is obvious. They have no clear objective. No direction. They SAY it's Zach, but do the Blazers go to Zach like the TWolves go to Garnett or the Lakers go to Kobe? No...

This is clearly a lack of motivation. 

Who's job is it to motivate the players? Who's job is it to give them direction? Who is supposed to give them a clear objective?

Do I even need to say his name?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

This is one of the lowest points of Blazers basketball I have ever seen. The team the nets had tonight is argueably the worst team in the NBA. I can't believe we are about to this one. I am sickened,and this loss has almost single handly crushed ALL hope I had for this season.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

I liked in the first half when they showed cheeks on camera and he was just looking at his nails..


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Cheeks should have put telfair in. Atleast he would have passed the ball and maybe got some offense going.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

man oh man, we have lost to the nets..


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

This game has everything to do with the guards.

Zach and Reef shot terrible percentages ... why?

The offense was disgusting. The guards dribbled the ball in four steps from the 3-point line and then looked to get it in the post. 

What was that?

All night long they did it.

I saw our post was covered a lot of the night, but that is why you swing it.

Just awful.

There is no reason that the majority of shots from Reef and Randolph are further out than 10 feet.

Play.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> I liked in the first half when they showed cheeks on camera and he was just looking at his nails..


Agreed, and that's why his *** needs to be fired. It's like he doesn't care at all. Please FIRE HIM NOW! He is a cancer to our offense!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

No depth
No shooters
No coach
No star
No team play
Really, really bad basketball.

Utah has a whole new team,yet they still look like Utah.

Portland is floundering..they have just lost to a team that has
been pounded by 3 teams.
I believe they must have set some kind of a record tonight.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I get the uneasy feeling that tonight is going to be rather typical of the 2004-2005 Blazers.

That was horrible.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

well there's 3 hours of my life I want back..

btw, can someone please, please please PLEASE tell DA he can't shoot worth ****?

holy crap, did the team think that all they had to do was shoot 3 pointers tonite?

I'm sensing an 0-3 road trip, and if they don't get their heads out of their asses, they could end up only winning 1 of the next 8 ganes


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

This team looked lost again, no movement, no help, 3 after 3 from DA, Zach was getting doubled and SAR and no one would move or slash inside. Im sorry but alot of this blame is Cheeks.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed, and that's why his *** needs to be fired. It's like he doesn't care at all. Please FIRE HIM NOW! He is a cancer to our offense!


When/If you get your wish, who are you going to blame when Portland continues to miss wide open jump shots? 

Mo didn't lose us this game, the players did.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> I get the uneasy feeling that tonight is going to be rather typical of the 2004-2005 Blazers.
> 
> That was horrible.


So, should I cancel League Pass? 

:no:


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

did we have one fast break basket in the entire game? 

Why did we match up Reef defensively on jefferson for the last five minutes? 

Why is there never any quick passing? Only telfair and patterson seem to have the knack of receiving a pass and immediately passing to someone else.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

The lack of outside shooting is killing POR. Get used to this, anytime DA and Damon struggle to score and teams clog up the middle, this will be the result.

Ugly...ugly performance.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I just can't see how we are going to do anything this year. I know it's one game, but we weren't even getting good shots against a crappy team. I guess we haven't learned how to beat the crappy teams AGAIN. This is frustrating beyond belief. I may be overeacting,but I want Cheeks gone. We will never amont to anything with him on the sidelines. We could be 4-0,yet we are a mediocre 2-2. If I thought Oregon football this year underachieved, I am in for a *** kicking when I watch the Blazers. I guess I am so pissed off because YOU CAN"T LOSE TO THE NETS, you just CANT!


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> 
> 
> When/If you get your wish, who are you going to blame when Portland continues to miss wide open jump shots?
> ...


With no plays, no movement, no leadership, who is to blame then?

IF cheeks would lead this team, we would be slashing, calling plays and working inside but No we run our O through Damon and DA and guess what that dont work. And who's choice is it to run the O through our guards..One Guess?


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

and the bad news is that in the pre-season and regular season the Blazers have yet to play a team expected to make the play-offs.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Don't laugh,but I believe Ruben Patterson needs to be a starter.


----------



## Rollydog (Jan 24, 2004)

Nets gameplan was too good. Frank is a hell of a coach.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

If your shot isn't falling..aren't you supposed to penetrate
to the basket?????
Where on earth is Cheeks?????????????????????


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Why do we have Frahm on the roster if he can't see some playing time in a game like tonight? I'm guessing he could have shot better than DA with one hand tied behind his back and blindfolded.. 


Hell, put in Telfair, Outlaw and Frahm.. They couldn't have done any worse.. 

Thanks Mo.. 

That game added a few more gray hairs..


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

that was pathetic.

I'd like to single out someone and blame them but I cant. Everyone failed. Zach failed. SAR failed. DA failed. Miles Failed. Damon failed. Mo failed.

That was a horrible game.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

A few possitives.

1. We might not have to hear all the Reef lovers that he should play in the 4th quarter....I mean he really put on a show didn't he.

2. One step closer to firing Cheeks.

3. One step closer to trading for a shooter.

4. We probably won't have to watch this bad of game the rest of the year.

5. We might get the number 1 overall pick in the lottery.


A few negatives.

1. EVERY team knows all you have to do to beat the Blazers is play zone.

2. I'll have to hear how it wasn't just Reef and Miles didn't play any better.

3. Telfair's assist to minutes played stat is no longer leading the league.

4. Zach proved he IS the man, but his teammates still THINK they are.

5. We also might make the playoffs and get drilled in the first round.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What drek of a basketball game. I can't believe I watched parts of it. I need to re-emerse myself in late 70's-80s NBA ball now after seeing that shiznit. :sour:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> 
> 
> When/If you get your wish, who are you going to blame when Portland continues to miss wide open jump shots?
> ...


LOL all of the blame goes to MO, sure we missed open 3's,but that's mo's fault we took so many. We have no offensive play. it is just dribble into 3 players and throw it out hoping one guy gets it. We did nothing but one on one. I can only dream of a coach who cares enough about the game to stand up and coach instead of playing with himself.


----------



## D-Up (Jan 26, 2004)

I'll add one more positive: another game closer until Stoudamire is gone. Watching that guy play sickens me.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

OMFG! A lost to the nets. What a pathetic game. I can't believe this.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Up</b>!
> I'll add one more positive: another game closer until Stoudamire is gone. Watching that guy play sickens me.


agreed, man one night he plays great and has like 8 assists next he has 1 and 0-8 way to inconsistent, DA showed his old self too.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> 
> 
> With no plays, no movement, no leadership, who is to blame then?
> ...


What proof do you have that Portland didn't run any plays? I specifically have been watching if we run plays because this has been brought up before, and Portland runs a play over 50% of the time. That is actually high for the NBA. NBA teams don't run a Flex or motion like you may see at the high school level, but they run sets where the players must read the defense and react accordingly. Portland ran more plays that New Jersey, yet NJ won.

No Movement? Do you want Cheeks to move up and down the sideline? There was only one player who moved a lot tonight, and that was Ruben. Again, New Jersey is in a very soft zone clogging up the entire middle. I'm not sure what knowledge you have of zone offenses, but I've been taught that when a team is playing a soft zone you want ball movement more than player movement. 

No Leadership? Very valid point, this team has no leadership...clearly not Mo's fault. Is it Cheeks' job to make ZBo a leader? You don't make leader, you either have them or you don't. Our most qualified leaders would be SAR (who has only been a Blazer for less than one year, and will be traded this seaon), Theo (who has no role in the offense), or DA (Who doesn't play enough to be a leader). ZBo should be our leader, but he doesn't want to, neither does Miles. Mo can't force players to be leaders. Flip Saunders is not a leader, Keven Garnett is a leader, and that's why Minnesota is good. The only coach I can really think of that was more of a leader than any of his players was John Lucus, and that style got him fired in less than two years.

Look, Mo isn't the worlds greatest coach, and there are better coaches in the NBA. However, tonight, Portland didn't lose because of Cheeks, they lost because of the players!


----------



## D-Up (Jan 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL all of the blame goes to MO, sure we missed open 3's,but that's mo's fault we took so many.


I actually didn't mind we took so many threes. A lot of them were good looks. You have to shoot from the outside to open up the inside game. Unfortunately, we have pathetic shooters.

Randolph and Abdur-Rahim would be so much more efficient inside if our guards can shoot a decent percentage from the outside. But that's asking for too much.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Since Damon can't run a team, how come we don't just start Telfair? What do we have to lose? Damon brings nothing when he can't make anything. I can guarentee that at the end of hte year, we will look back at this loss and know it cost of something worth while. Our bigs are worthless, if our guards can't get them the ball in good post posistion. Zach never once had deep inside posistion.
Telfair
Miles
Rahim
Zach
Theo

please.....


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL all of the blame goes to MO, sure we missed open 3's,but that's mo's fault we took so many.


It's either you take wide open 3's, that tha players should hit about 40% of the time, or FORCE the ball in the middle of the lane (which we did a lot of) and turn it over. We didn't finish any better near the hoop than we did outside the 3-point line because the Nets defense dared us to shoot. The only thing that Nets wanted us to do more than shoot the ball outside, is force the ball inside between five defenders.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

The issue was spacing. 

Cheeks is an idiot, no question. 

But, this wasn't HIS loss. Our guards kept their men sagging in. They made sure they couldn't get the entry pass in and then found a way to jack shot after shot.

Reef was forced to take outside shots with no time on the clock ... the last thing you really want ... and Randolph was forced to take outside shots (until the end of the game, when the team finally got the ball to him in the post ... and guess what? He scored)

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Since Damon can't run a team, how come we don't just start Telfair? What do we have to lose? Damon brings nothing when he can't make anything. I can guarentee that at the end of hte year, we will look back at this loss and know it cost of something worth while. Our bigs are worthless, if our guards can't get them the ball in good post posistion. Zach never once had deep inside posistion.
> Telfair
> Miles
> ...


Man, I love you for this lineup ... but you just said our big men are worthless without outside shooting.

You insured that we would NEVER hit an outside shot again with this lineup.

The secret isn't needing outside shots ... it is being patient enough to get the ball in the post. Swing it if you have to, but actually TRY to get it in the post.

Our guards didn't try to get it inside at all.

Play.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Play seems to understand the issue...

Cheeks isn't the best, but there is a lot more to us losing than Mo's gameplan tonight.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> well there's 3 hours of my life I want back.


well said, Hap. not much else you can add. that was possibly the worst display of professional basketball I've ever squandered three hours of my life on. 

there's not a single positive to take from that game, except that Telfair played 2 minutes and didn't screw up much.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> Play seems to understand the issue...
> 
> Cheeks isn't the best, but there is a lot more to us losing than Mo's gameplan tonight.


I think it was poor execution of a pathetic plan.

Both parties are to blame tonight. 

We avoid our strength, which is the post and rely on our weakness ... which is the outside shot. 

They were playing a zone, and quite often it was hard to get the ball inside. So, you wait a few ... if the man can't establish a decent post then you swing to the other side ... that man should have post position ... if not, you'll be open for the 3. 

Instead our guards walked in one step and made sure the entry pass was impossible and then played one on one. I saw too many possessions where only our guards touched the ball.

It looked like a poor gameplan. It looked like awful execution.

I think Cheeks is the wrong man for the job. Spend the money to get Jackson (the overrated) out of retirement. Do something. Put our big man coach as the HC ... at least they will emphasize getting it down low.

Play.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> What proof do you have that Portland didn't run any plays? I specifically have been watching if we run plays because this has been brought up before, and Portland runs a play over 50% of the time. That is actually high for the NBA. NBA teams don't run a Flex or motion like you may see at the high school level, but they run sets where the players must read the defense and react accordingly. Portland ran more plays that New Jersey, yet NJ won.


I think watching Portland Stand around and look at eatchother like a JV basketball team tells me they have no plays, did you see anyone calling plays? I saw maybe 2, An offense is not ran by standing around and by cheeks not doing anything about it makes it his fault period.





> No Movement? Do you want Cheeks to move up and down the sideline? There was only one player who moved a lot tonight, and that was Ruben. Again, New Jersey is in a very soft zone clogging up the entire middle. I'm not sure what knowledge you have of zone offenses, but I've been taught that when a team is playing a soft zone you want ball movement more than player movement.


Whos fault is it these players are not moving? Its called no plays, no direction, and no leadership. Cheeks has no balls and thats why people like damon are not being benched when they should be. Actually I know alot about zones and a zone is more broke down with ball movement and player movemen, did u see much ball movement tonight or player movement? 
I dont think so.



> No Leadership? Very valid point, this team has no leadership...clearly not Mo's fault. Is it Cheeks' job to make ZBo a leader? You don't make leader, you either have them or you don't. Our most qualified leaders would be SAR (who has only been a Blazer for less than one year, and will be traded this seaon), Theo (who has no role in the offense), or DA (Who doesn't play enough to be a leader). ZBo should be our leader, but he doesn't want to, neither does Miles. Mo can't force players to be leaders. Flip Saunders is not a leader, Keven Garnett is a leader, and that's why Minnesota is good. The only coach I can really think of that was more of a leader than any of his players was John Lucus, and that style got him fired in less than two years.


You are not understanding our leaders are Damon and DA, WHY? Because Cheeks believes this team runs through them by HIS choice, How is that not his fault? He chose who leads the team, and they SUCK at it. This falls back on cheeks period. He makes the decisons and will take responsibility for it.




> Look, Mo isn't the worlds greatest coach, and there are better coaches in the NBA. However, tonight, Portland didn't lose because of Cheeks, they lost because of the players!


When will it ever be cheeks fault? As long as we run our O through Damon and DA this team will suffer period and it has shown. Any coach with half a brain would realize this team needs to be ran through SAR and Zach period. Cheeks until the 4th quarter didnt show any emotion, he sat played with his nails, and did nothing to get this team motivated. The players yes played like crap but when all you do is shoot 3's that seems to happen more than not. This team needs a coach.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Ahh, the TrailbLOSERS strike again! It seems like every year we set an NBA record for fewest points in a game.

I really thought we could have a good season, but this game proves they are nothing but stupid losers.

PLAY DAMN TELFAIR!!!!!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Telfair should have gotten some time. 

I'm not a huge fan of the kid yet ... but there is no excuse when we were playing like we were.

Play.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Man, I love you for this lineup ... but you just said our <a href="http://www.serverlogic3.com/lm/rtl2.asp?k=big%20men" onmouseover="window.status='big men'; return true;" onmouseout="window.status=''; return true;">big men</a> are worthless without outside shooting.
> ...


I know I said our bigs can't do much wihtout outside shooting, but Telfair brings something our starting backcourt can't do...throw an entry pass to get our bigs good position.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

BlazerFan024-

I'll tell you what. Let's both watch tomorrows game and we'll each keep track of how many times Portland runs plays. I would be surprised if it's much less than Boston. 



> I think watching Portland Stand around and look at eatchother like a JV basketball team tells me they have no plays, did you see anyone calling plays? I saw maybe 2, An offense is not ran by standing around and by cheeks not doing anything about it makes it his fault period.


Cheeks would take out Damon and put in NVE. Then when neither of them could cut it, he put in Telfair. Who else is he supposed to put in to run the point? 

I didn't see anyone calling plays, but I saw Portland run plays over half the time.



> Whos fault is it these players are not moving? Its called no plays, no direction, and no leadership. Cheeks has no balls and thats why people like damon are not being benched when they should be. Actually I know alot about zones and a zone is more broke down with ball movement and player movemen, did u see much ball movement tonight or player movement?


Do you want Cheeks out there on the court pushing the players? Everyone Portland player has two legs and a brain, they're professional basketball players and have been playing this game their entire life. They've had many other coaches than Cheeks, so even if Cheek weren't telling them what to do, as competitors they should know to move themselves.

Ball movement certainly beats a zone. What proof do you have that Mo wasn't telling them to move the ball? Do you really think he sits there during the timeouts and says, "Hey Damon, just hold the ball for 20 seconds, then shoot it."? 

Your other suggestion is player movement. That works well when a team is playing an honest zone. New Jersey wasn't, so that made ball movement even more crutical. However, despite that, I can think of over a dozen times that Portlang brought SAR or ZBo to the high post to get the ball and sent a wing running along the baseline to try and create movement. 




> You are not understanding our leaders are Damon and DA, WHY? Because Cheeks believes this team runs through them by HIS choice, How is that not his fault? He chose who leads the team, and they SUCK at it. This falls back on cheeks period. He makes the decisons and will take responsibility for it.


Who do you want to run this team? We don't have Kevin Garnett, Tim Duncan, Magic Johnson, or John Stockton on this team. Cheeks doesn't pick who is on his team. Most captains in the NBA and picked based on tender with the team, minutes played, and the frequency they touch the ball. Damon and Anderson would be the msot two qualified captains. It's not Mo's fault they aren't good, he can only pick the best qualfied.



> When will it ever be cheeks fault? As long as we run our O through Damon and DA this team will suffer period and it has shown. Any coach with half a brain would realize this team needs to be ran through SAR and Zach period. Cheeks until the 4th quarter didnt show any emotion, he sat played with his nails, and did nothing to get this team motivated. The players yes played like crap but when all you do is shoot 3's that seems to happen more than not. This team needs a coach.


Again, New Jesery was playing a zone that prevented the ball to go in the middle. However, Zach/SAR still got a combined 30 shots! How many more do you want them to take? They shot a horrible percentage because everything inside was forced.

The worst part of all this is that I thought Mo should have been fired two years ago, but that's not the point tonight. My entire point tonight is that most people on this board blindly blame Cheeks everytime, even when it's not his fault. 

Newsflash, this team is going to lose to bad teams no matter who the coach is. And when that happens, you guys will blame the next coach. At some point you have to realize it's not only the coach.


----------



## D-Up (Jan 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it was poor execution of a pathetic plan.


That is a perfect short description of what happened tonight. And I agree, both parties are to blame. We have a subpar coach and players whose talents doesn't mesh well together. Not a good combination.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Up</b>!
> 
> That is a perfect short description of what happened tonight. And I agree, both parties are to blame. We have a subpar coach and players whose talents doesn't mesh well together. Not a good combination.


I think our talents would be fine if we had a coach like Sloan.

Play.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Is it now a matter of time before we pull off a Rahim for Rashard Lewis deal?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Is it now a matter of time before we pull off a Rahim for Rashard Lewis deal?


I just don't see it happening. 

Why would Portland want Rashard Lewis?

Play.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> I think our talents would be fine if we had a coach like Sloan.


Solan wouldn't coach a team assembled with the type of players we have. Of our currently roster Solan would probably want to keep Theo, DA (but he would be frequently benched), Ruben, Telfair, and Frahm. Everyone else wouldn't fit his coaching style. 

I'd love if Phil Jackson came to Portland. I think we would win about 5 more games, still lose in the first round at best, and it would open most peoples eyes to the fact that it's more important to have players that can play, than coaches who can coach.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> BlazerFan024-
> 
> I'll tell you what. Let's both watch tomorrows game and we'll each keep track of how many times Portland runs plays. I would be surprised if it's much less than Boston.


ok, and hopefully the players actually move in tommorrows game..





> Cheeks would take out Damon and put in NVE. Then when neither of them could cut it, he put in Telfair. Who else is he supposed to put in to run the point?
> 
> I didn't see anyone calling plays, but I saw Portland run plays over half the time.


What plays are you seeing ? THEY STOOD AROUND and waited then shot the ball, how is that running plays?

We did nothing but stand and wait the whole game we were killed in almost every aspect of the game..That is lack of prep for the game period.





> Do you want Cheeks out there on the court pushing the players? Everyone Portland player has two legs and a brain, they're professional basketball players and have been playing this game their entire life. They've had many other coaches than Cheeks, so even if Cheek weren't telling them what to do, as competitors they should know to move themselves.


Man when your team is lacking motivation a coach that actually gives you fire helps, have you watched Frank? The guy yells at his players from start to finish, he actually gives them fire and thats with a WELL below average team. When your coach acts like he dont care then your players feed off that and lose motivation, they may be grown men but this team needs motivation and with cheeks playing with his fingers dont show his team he actually cares.





> Ball movement certainly beats a zone. What proof do you have that Mo wasn't telling them to move the ball? Do you really think he sits there during the timeouts and says, "Hey Damon, just hold the ball for 20 seconds, then shoot it."?


Well its been happening for what the last 2-3 years so um dont you think things would change by now? If Cheeks was such a great coach Damon would be SAT period for his one on one play. This isnt something that is new so theres your proof. Now wheres yours?



> Your other suggestion is player movement. That works well when a team is playing an honest zone. New Jersey wasn't, so that made ball movement even more crutical. However, despite that, I can think of over a dozen times that Portlang brought SAR or ZBo to the high post to get the ball and sent a wing running along the baseline to try and create movement.


What game were you watching our players did not move period..They would dribble up, then dribble for awhile then try to force feed zach or SAR, zach Or SAR would get doubled then no one would slash or try to help out they would stand at the 3 line and wait for an outlet. Hence why so many 3's were taken.





> Who do you want to run this team? We don't have Kevin Garnett, Tim Duncan, Magic Johnson, or John Stockton on this team. Cheeks doesn't pick who is on his team. Most captains in the NBA and picked based on tender with the team, minutes played, and the frequency they touch the ball. Damon and Anderson would be the msot two qualified captains. It's not Mo's fault they aren't good, he can only pick the best qualfied..


You have a point but the fact of the matter is is these so called Leaders should be benched and held responsible for there play? Are they? NO Because cheeks plays with no balls period. Damon knows right now he has Cheeks wrapped around his finger so any way he plays he knows he will start, same thing with DA. Changes need to be made.





> Again, New Jesery was playing a zone that prevented the ball to go in the middle. However, Zach/SAR still got a combined 30 shots! How many more do you want them to take? They shot a horrible percentage because everything inside was forced...


More than 75% of those shots were outisde or forced shots because the guards held the ball to long, why else were they forced? This team CAN NOT be ran through Damon and that is Cheeks game plan.




> The worst part of all this is that I thought Mo should have been fired two years ago, but that's not the point tonight. My entire point tonight is that most people on this board blindly blame Cheeks everytime, even when it's not his fault.


When will it ever be cheeks fault? There is always an excuse for him, that last 3 season we have done nothing but go downhill since pippen left , and it always someone else fault but cheeks.



> Newsflash, this team is going to lose to bad teams no matter who the coach is. And when that happens, you guys will blame the next coach. At some point you have to realize it's not only the coach.


News flash this team shouldnt lose to bad teams and why are teams like the Jazz last season good but yet had such a mediocre team? Its called a GREAT COACH..WIth a great coach comes a well put together team which means they over achieve we will never have that in cheeks period.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Cheeks should only be an assistant. He is not head coach material and I really hope he is prepared to sit in the unemployment line after this season.

Damn that girl and her national anthem:upset:


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> When will it ever be cheeks fault? There is always an excuse for him, that last 3 season we have done nothing but go downhill since pippen left , and it always someone else fault but cheeks.


That just proves my point. Players are leaders, not coaches. Since you won't answer my question, I'll do my best to answer yours. When will it be Cheeks' fault? Well it has been plenty of times already (which is why I said I wanted him fired two years ago). It's his fault when his mismanages timeouts. It was his fault when Portland failed to adjust to matchup problems during the 2nd quarter of the Tronto game. It's his fault plenty of times. Sadly, most people would rather just say it's Mo's fault everytime instead of looking at other possible problems.



> News flash this team shouldnt lose to bad teams and why are teams like the Jazz last season so good but yet had such a mediocre team? Its called a GREAT COACH..WIth a great coach comes a well put together team which means they over achieve we will never have that in cheeks period.


Would I take Solan over Cheeks? In a heart beat. Solan is one of the best coaches in NBA history. However, in case you didn't notice, he aleady has a job and I doubt he'll leave to come to Portland. The few good coaches that don't have jobs probably don't want to come to a small market town to coach a team with a bad reputation and a payroll that is out of control. I remember standing up for Dunleavy when everyone ripped on him for being out of touch with the players and having no control of the team. But people seem to have this knee-jerk reaction to fire the coach when everything doesn't go to plan. MD Jr. was the last coach we fired without a good replacment in mind. I'm not sure firing Mo when we don't have a good coach to come in a replace him will have a better result.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Telfair should have gotten some time.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the kid yet ... but there is no excuse when we were playing like we were.
> ...


I like Reef and ZBo on the post. I really think that Telfair would do a much better job of getting them the ball at the right time. Remember, Telfair does not want to shoot and score first he wants the assist. That is the difference between him and Damon. Telfair can get by anyone in the NBA and dish to any number of players. I would like to see Telfair driving and dishing to Reef for that 10-12 footer he has been making. No chance of that with Damon.

Ugggh.


----------

